# Goat Toys



## JB114 (Oct 3, 2007)

Last friday i went by our electric co-op and was able to pick up 3 wooden wire spools and put them in with the pygmy goats only had to make one modification in which i nailed a 1 by 6 across the top to cover the hole on the side so no legs would get caught in them. Ok i thought that yes they would enjoy but ended up in tears from laughing from them playing so much. Plus an extra bonus was they were free. Even the 1 month old girl was playing king of the hill.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

:bouncy:


----------



## JB114 (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to add the fact it compliments the 3 plastic 35 gallon drums they use for barrel racing lol


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I really need to find myself one of those


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish I was there to see the little ones play!!!!


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

How fun!!! Annie loves her spool too. I just love to watch her play "king of the hill" on it.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

oy I cant wait to get some for mine! i hope i can fanagle my moms bf into picking some up for me tomorrow
oh yes...
PICS??????


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the plastic playset for my boys. It has two slides that I glued carpet to plus a tunnel and a fort. Got it at a garage sale and my boys love it. Plus two children picnic tables that i glued carpet to on the seats and top of the table. My grandaughter spends hours playing with them.:happy:


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I just love watching young goats play! It really is the funniest thing! :bouncy:


----------



## sonya01234 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a question my girls dont really play they like to eat poop and sleep and that is about it is this normal...???


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

My DH built me this hut so that I could provide shelter and a toy at the same time. The top is covered with the gravel roofing tar paper and has kept the babies feet in really good shape.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine love the spools also. They jump around like crazy. Put like 2x6 board between the spools as a walking plank, watch them on that. It is great.

Tallbred, I love that. I might have to do something like that. I have lots of old wood. I have wanted to do something but I can never figure something out, but that is great.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i know this is an old thread i just wanted to say i LOVE Tallabred's shelter/ toy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Love this thread. 

The toys around here my goats have had fun with are varied. Luke (as seen below) enjoyed some swinging tires. Young Nubians enjoy chasing/running with the grown dogs (Cherokee especially would play with them.) and jumping upon an old oil drum to play "king of the hill". The young goats I have now are jumping up, twisting in the air and coming back down to play-butt with each other.


----------

